# The year has gone by so fast



## Cathy8 (Nov 16, 2006)

Summer just flew by and now everyone is getting ready for Christmas. I can't believe how fast the year has gone by. So what's everyone doing for the holidays?


----------



## Panda (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm going to go visit my parents for Thanksgiving and my husbands parents for Christmas. I'm excited to get a break from work and spend time with my family and friends.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2006)

The holidays seem to go by faster every year. I've been so busy with various projects and work that i haven't had a chance to really enjoy the holidays yet. I just got around to putting up the tree this morning.


----------



## Mandy (Feb 11, 2007)

Can you believe it's almost spring?!?!


----------



## pepperi27 (Feb 11, 2007)

five more weeks I believe right??


----------



## apple (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm ready. I've had enough of this cold weather.


----------



## Cathy8 (Apr 17, 2007)

It feels like i just barely posted this thread and already it's almost summer.


----------

